# Angeln in Australien



## freddy89 (30. November 2009)

Fliege nächtes Jahr im sommer (Australischer Winter)
nach Nimbin (new South Wales) und möchte natürlich die Angel nicht zu Hause lassen!
kann mir jemand auskunft geben ob ich dort eine lizens brauche und wie viel die kostet???
Freue mich auch über köder tipps!!

Petri Heil


----------



## Ein_Angler (30. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Australien*

Da hast du je richtig Glück, es gibt dort keine Salzwasserkrokodile, und somit auch gute Angelbedingungen. Wenn du an der Küste bist musst du dort mal abends die Aussies fragen. Mein Bruder war 4 Monate dort hat auch mit den Aussies vom Steg geangelt und brauchte keinen Angelschein die Aussies brauchen selber auch keinen Schein. Zwischen Surfers Paradise und Coffs Harbour hat er sich rumgetrieben. Als Köder wurden Fischfetzen benutzt von dem ersten Fisch des jeweiligen Angeltages. Ansonsten schau mal mit was die dort auf Baramundis angeln bei Youtube.


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Australien*

Hi, kenne mich in WA bestens aus, habe aber von der Ostküste wenig Ahnung, trotzdem ein paar Zeilen und auch nur zum Salzwasserfischen:
Es Kann sein, das du in NSW einen Schein brauchst, daher besser nochmal googeln, wie es in Queensland ist, keine Ahnung. An den Tankstellen fragen, die haben sowas bestimmt.

Es gibt in Flussmündungen, egal welchen, immer Flathead und Black Bream. Dusky Flathead in schönen Grössen. Whiting sind auch immer da, von fast jedem Strand zu fangen. Broadwater Inlet soll gut sein, Nerang River, alle Strände in deiner Nähe auch. Bream und Flathead fängt man mit mini Wobblern oder der Fliege. Naturköder würde ich mir sparen. Ich weiss zwar nicht, od die Kugelfischplage in den Flüssen so schlimm ist wie in WA, aber wenn nur annähernd so heftig, dann nur Kunstköder verwenden...
Offshore gibt es fast alles, Snapper, Cobia, Yellowtail Kingfish, Spanish Mackerel und sogar Marlin.
Nach Süden hin sollen die South West Rocks gut sein, kenne ich aber auch nur aus Erzählungen.
Barramundi gibt's in deiner Gegend leider nicht, den sucht man besser nördlich des wendekreises des Steinbocks.

Noch ein Tip zur Gerätewahl:

Du solltest eine leichte und eine schwere Spinrolle mitnehmen und gegebenenfalls die passenden Ruten günstig bei K-Mart vorort kaufen, dann hast du das Geschleppe nicht.....wie gesagt, zB bei k-Mart, so ner Mischung zwischen Supermarkt und Obi...einfach genial. Sowas wie ein Ugly-stick in der 10 kg Klasse mit Glasfaserspitze ist ok zum Werfen von grossen Poppern, gibt es vorort zu kaufen, die Marken sind Halco Rooster oder Kingfisher Fat R. Diese sind suber zum Fischen in der Brandung auf Tailor oder sogar GT, wenn du glück hast. Für Bream und Flathead brauchst du eine leichte Spinnrute der 2 kg Klasse. Mini Wobbler gibt es vorort, die besten sind von der Firma Orgee, es gibt aber mittlerweile ein Riesensortiment an Australischen Marken.


----------



## MrFloppy (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Australien*

in nsw brauchst du auf jeden fall eine lizenz fürs "recreational fishing", da wird kontrolliert! die aussis verstehen da keinen spass, ausserdem auf das fanglimit (bag-limit und bag-sizes) achten!

in queensland brauchst im meer keine lizenz, aber für manche besatzgewässer (stock-dams) brauchst ne erlaubniskarte.

als köder bieten sich garnelen und fischfetzen an.

gerät: ne leichte rute / rolle wie sie hier zum forellenfischen verwendet wird, leistet auf die kleineren fische gute dienste. 
wenn du es auf tunas, grouper, snapper usw. abgesehen hast, sollte das gerät etwas stabiler gewählt werden (stabiles meeresgeschirr, wie es zb. für norge verwendet wird).

wichtig: wenn du zb. an klippen angelst (rock fishing): pass auf die wellen auf!!! das kann schnell ins auge gehen.

ansonsten frag mal ansgar, der kennt sich "da unten" bestens aus.

cheers


----------



## outang (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Australien*

die lizenz kann man online in deutschland erwerben und ist nicht teuer
http://www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/fisheries/recreational/licence-fee
viel spass
aber wieso nimbim ? jede menge kiffer - son bisschen amsterdam a la 70s
ansonsten gibts hier noch tips
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=135779
cheerz


----------

